# Bobcats first player?



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

who will be the first on the roster?

a guy like Gerald Wallace?


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Where will the bobcats get any of thier players? FA? Draft? Just curious.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Where will the bobcats get any of thier players? FA? Draft? Just curious.



there is the expansion draft, in which each team can protect 8 players, and the Bobcats get to pick out of the rest. Although I believe they are only allowed to take 1 player per team.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*They can have anyone off the lakers*

not named kobe or shaq


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I thought the expansion draft was after the entry draft, so rookies will be their 1st players, but if you looked it up I guess not.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

this is an interesting topics, do you guys know if theres a list about whos the franchise' first player, for example like whos the first player in lakers franchise
and so on ??


----------

